# My breeding pair



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

I have this black round tail and a Cambodian red female but I can't seem to post a picture of her because I'm on my phone.


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

And this is my cambodian female? CT


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the male! And the female is very pretty!

Although I do not believe she is a crowntail. See here, (picture) of Candy. She is a crowntail... Though it is very possible your lady could have CT in the unseen genetics  where'd you get her? Can you get a side view?


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Yes I could get a side view


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool  I'm thinking' she may be a plakat ;-) I love cambodians!! THAT would be an interesting pair...


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Would you know what would be the outcome to these two if the female was a crown tail or a plakat?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know that black is recessive, and red is dominant. You could get reds, some "flawed" cambodians (flecks on their body, unlike the real, clean bodied cambo)... Depending on the background of both of course. For instance, my one crowntail boy, his father was a black crowntail, mother a red. He was red, bred to a blue/red wash, and gave me a blue with red highlights here and there :lol:

Finnage will probably be plakats with rounder, fuller caudals if she is a plakat. If she is a veil, it would be shorter finned veils (or round tails) with some possible plakats.

Now if she were a crowntail, you would probably get some combtails (true combs are harder to create), or at least they would have the tiny spikes which you can see on her dorsal, which is just a sign they have CT in the background.


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Would this be a better view? I can't get a good side


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe she is a plakat. Which is not bad  very pretty!!!


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Oh that's awesome to hear  hopefully I can start to breed them soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck! Is this your first "pair"?


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Nope I tried once but sadly all my fry died :/ hopefully it turns out better


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well good luck this time around! The first few times always seem the hardest.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the male good luck with breeding!


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

MIKEV1 said:


> I have this black round tail and a Cambodian red female but I can't seem to post a picture of her because I'm on my phone.



I think this pairing is nice... She has a nice structure and so does he...

The only thing I would worry about with this breeding pair is that you are about 78% going to loose that full black color in your breeding pairs babies... Black is a very recessive color and even black on black will not achieve all black or even some... Most of the time they come out as a peachy color in my experience... HOPE that they come out the way you want them to look like.... !!!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What are your goals? You will lose possible solid black and will later have difficulty breeding out the red from the black.

They seem to be the same fin type - PK


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

I was just hoping to see if I could get a successful breeding so it's just like a practice run but I'm hoping for some black bodied with red fins
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, just my opinion but black (in general, maybe not with fish) can have a blue or red base. Not sure if it applies to fish


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

MIKEV1 said:


> And this is my cambodian female? CT


That is a beauty! Doesn't matter that it's not a crowntail. The red on those fins is perfectly distributed and even. Where did you get this female cambo? On aquabid?


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

No at my locals


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

There might be possibilities of getting that color you want... MIKEV1... But if both of them come from strict background coloration... like that male came from Black male x Black female.. and Female came from Red male x red female... Then the colors are going to be stronger with the RED than Black.. 

If the male has some red genes in him from like roads ago.. still might not be enough to get full black or the coloration you wanted. 

Nothing is impossible ... Though with my breeding pair they seemed to have a background of many fin types and colors... so their babies came out being very varied from each other... 

So meaning that ... IMO if the male and female was purely bred with its own coloration.. then the colors of the fry are not going to be mixy matching.. high chances of the fry looking inbetween instead of having full red and full black on one body... But Hay!! its not impossible... and this is from my experience... to help you understand abit with the colors.. I guess... 

The whole batch may come out having full RED rays and full black tail fan... That Would be AWESOME...!!!

Or how about one looking like this??? http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/invisionguru/superblackhmpkm4.jpg


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Oh I see. I'm pretty sure that these are not pure breed so they may come varied than similar.


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

I love your black plakattttt


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

MIKEV1 said:


> Oh I see. I'm pretty sure that these are not pure breed so they may come varied than similar.



Oh ok.. Well to me that might be a pro.. because I want to see different looking fry... with cool colors.. yet need to have a good structure and hopefully not deformed... 

Urs look like a cool breeding color to try...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Either way, you should still produce some black body with red fins . . . I did - and I didn't even introduce reds. It was a Super Black x Black orchid (from black copper x green drgn with a tint of red on her anal fin). F2 gave me some black body with very dark/blackish red fins.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm quite interested at the outcome. This should make for some good looking offspine and is worth the try.


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

Oh that's cool we'll I just started conditioning and I will keep u guys updated if im able too


----------

